# Rabbit hunting near brevort



## AEOBRYAN60 (May 12, 2008)

Looking for some places to hunt around brevort,gonna be there sat. Till tues. Thanks


----------



## scott calkins (Dec 18, 2011)

i hunt in the up a lot my family is from up there . call me at 231-333- 6667 i can tell ya some spots but not over the web. like to keep some hare for me when i go up. we have an annual hare camp hunt . every oct guys come from as far as iowa and texas . to run and gun hare with me. scott calkins have a good trip


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

several spots over there. 

Might just have to drive over on Mon and join you:bouncy: 

Have a great time


----------

